# Amazing Malawi Cichlid Video Series



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure if these have been posted before, but they are amazing:

Cichlids of Lake Malawi - Trailer 





Searching for Cichlids | Cichlids of Lake Malawi Ep 1 





Cichlid First Encounter | Cichlids of Lake Malawi Ep2 





Cichlid Globetrotting | Cichlids of Lake Malawi Ep3 





Cave of the Cichlids | Cichlids of Lake Malawi Ep4 





Cichlid Mating Landscapes | Cichlids of Lake Malawi Ep5 





Mouth-brooding | Cichlids of Lake Malawi Ep6 





Enjoy....
Steve


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes it has but it doesn't matter. I never get tired of watching these. 
Thanks for posting. 
--
Paul


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Same, awesome documentary.


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a shame that there considering drilling for oil there...


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Awesome...love watching these. And ya they've apparently already commenced drilling...?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

